# Tiffany Bicycle



## filmonger (Feb 22, 2018)

This is a mad price for a bike in 1896.... Tiffany Bicycle


----------



## bricycle (Feb 22, 2018)

reminds me of the "supposed" safety and tandem that Elgin had made encrusted with precious metals and jewels for a show/worlds fair.


----------



## Freqman1 (Feb 22, 2018)

That would be $95,121 in today's dollars! V/r Shawn


----------



## bike (Feb 22, 2018)

^^^^ a pittance! Well worth it to be above the herd...


----------



## Freqman1 (Feb 22, 2018)

bike said:


> ^^^^ a pittance! Well worth it to be above the herd...



Only to the well heeled purveyor of high end bicycle parts such as yourself Paul!


----------



## cyclingday (Feb 22, 2018)

$95,000 sounds about right.
I went in to Tiffany's at Christmas time, thinking that I'd find something special for a gift.
I asked the beautiful sales associate about the first ring I saw that I liked, because it was modest and not all gaudily encrusted with exotic gemstones.
When she quoted me $28,000 dollars, I about choked and respectfully declined and got out of there as fast as I could.
I saw a pair of pruning shears in Herme's that cost $7,000!
Something to seperate the average gardener from the herd I guess. Lol!


----------



## Freqman1 (Feb 22, 2018)

cyclingday said:


> $95,000 sounds about right.
> I went in to Tiffany's at Christmas time, thinking that I'd find something special for a gift.
> I asked the beautiful sales associate about the first ring I saw that I liked, because it was modest and not all gaudily encrusted with exotic gemstones.
> When she quoted me $28,000 dollars, I about choked and respectfully declined and got out of there as fast as I could.
> ...



Yea one year I was going to buy a Louis Vuitton umbrella for the girlfriend. It wasn't ridiculous but $975 was more than I was willing to go so she got a Dooney & Bourke for $55 which was every bit as nice. V/r Shawn


----------



## dnc1 (Feb 22, 2018)

So are there any photographic records of the show bikes, or actual production models?
Would be interesting to see any actual owners.


----------



## cyclingday (Feb 22, 2018)

Wouldn't that be the find of the century, to come across one of these Tiffanyized bicycles?
Now that we know about them, we would know it as soon as we laid eyes on it.
It would just be a matter of how good a poker face you could maintain.


----------



## Blue Streak (Feb 22, 2018)

The Smithsonian's National Museum of American History in Washington DC has one:


----------



## cyclingday (Feb 22, 2018)

Wow!
That's spectacular.


----------



## Freqman1 (Feb 22, 2018)

Blue Streak said:


> The Smithsonian's National Museum of American History in Washington DC has one:
> 
> View attachment 758746
> 
> ...



I forgot about that one. I think I have pics of this bike from about 12-3 years ago. V/r Shawn


----------



## mickeyc (Feb 22, 2018)

I was equally surprised to see a bike at my local shop with a $9,200 price tag on it!  Didn't look like anything special to me, just a black fat tired mountain bike.  Don't remember the make.  Young oriental couple was making payment arrangements for 2 of them!  That's $10,960 with tax.......WHEW!

Mike


----------



## bikejunk (Feb 22, 2018)

If they part that out I get first dibs on the pedals and the bell ......


----------



## cyclingday (Feb 22, 2018)

I was thinking the same thing.
Tiffany needs to get back into the bicycle bell adornment business.
Although, just the bell would probably still cost more than bike.


----------



## ohdeebee (Feb 22, 2018)

Closest thing I'll have to a Tiffany bicycle


----------



## dnc1 (Feb 22, 2018)

Are they Ivory grips? Probably.
Here's a photo of the owner, Mary.....


 
It's unclear as to whether she ever rode it.
Wonder where the gents model went?


----------



## sam (Feb 23, 2018)

that would make "The Antiques Road show"


----------



## Dope54 (Feb 25, 2018)

One sold on eBay about 8 years ago


----------

